# Sticky  FOR SALE AREA - REMINDER



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

For anyone using the For Sale area this is a friendly reminder that there are rules and regs which do apply. Full T&C are shown here viewtopic.php?f=6&t=13674. This area of the site has had some issues in the past, so it is heavily monitored to ensure the safety of AKFF members. This is to limit the risk from non-members, new members or scammers trying to get access to our members bank details/cash.

Theres a couple of rules which i'd like to remind everyone about

Firstly, ONLY members with 50+ posts and more than 3 months membership can sell stuff via this area. we also do not allow members to sell stuff ON BEHALF of friends/relatives or other members and any posts of this nature will be automatically deleted and this rule is in place to prevent any potential issues with money changing hands between people who have not proven themselves on the forum. At least we know that most members with 50+ posts/3 months membership are here as kayak fishos, not scammers.

Secondly - all advertised items MUST have a price shown. No 'auction' or 'I'll sell to the highest bidder' type posts will be allowed. If you want to auction your stuff, then use ebay. If a for sale post does not contain a price we will advise/remind the member however it is your responsibility to post within our T&C's, and site mods shouldn't have to constantly monitor this section.

Any For Sale post that breaches site T&C will be deleted/edited at moderators discretion.

Thanks


----------



## GMan (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey mate I've got 50 posts and still can't advertise. Any reason?

cheers


----------



## GMan (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the immediate reply. cheers


----------



## Muzakeral (Sep 19, 2008)

Greetings,

How do I place an ad on the for sale section......to I make a post I have the 50 replies etc and membership.

Regards

Muzakeral


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Muzakeral said:


> Greetings,
> 
> How do I place an ad on the for sale section......to I make a post I have the 50 replies etc and membership.
> 
> ...


Yes congratulations on posting 48 times in the last 3 days. We assumed you had something to sell...Its amazing what some people will do to get a free ad :?

Your new 50+ post group will be updated tonight so you'll have to wait till tomorrow to post your ad (the 'New Post' button will be visible in the For Sale section after that time). Can't wait to see what bargains you have!


----------



## Muzakeral (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Gary,

I am a regular user but not much of a poster...I bought a stealth of the forum and plan to sell my viking pro-fish....hoping it goes to another keen Yakker home

Cheers

muzakeral


----------



## Shadowflash (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi guys, a question - I have been a member for some time (October last year) and in addition had enjoyed viewing the forums for a long time before actually getting my first yak and becoming a member. I would now like to place an ad, however have only ever made three or so posts... I am keen to post an ad as I know this site has such a massive exposure to yakkers and would love my yak to go to a good home..

My question is, why do I now need to post 47 crappy, valueless posts prior to making an ad post? It's not about getting a 'free ad' as there are many other free classifieds sites for that purpose, however I don't really understand the logic - I saw from the related posts that others have done exactly that and the mods realise that the posts were only done for the purpose of then posting an ad - yet appears as though this was fine, perhaps condoned....

I am certainly not criticising the site or mods or anything like that - I'm just curious how the 50+ rule is supposed to weed out dodgy sellers? It's quite possible that a dodgy seller could post 50+ times in a short time and still post their dodgy ad isn't it?

Thanks guys - keep up the great site...


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Shadowflash said:


> I'm just curious how the 50+ rule is supposed to weed out dodgy sellers? It's quite possible that a dodgy seller could post 50+ times in a short time and still post their dodgy ad isn't it?


The Three month Membership and 50+ Post is to allow people that wish too *contribute and participate* in this forum a place to sell there items.
Yes people could make "47 crappy, valueless posts" but these would be seen as Spam posting as outlined by the AKFF Acceptable Use Policy and the Pink Banner section of the For Sale section, and these would be deleted and warnings against continuing action would be sent to the offending member.
Its not necessarily a perfect system but one that has worked well over the years to allow members that wish to (constructively) participate in the forum a place to offer things for sale and weed out those that only wish to help themselves.

Hope this answers you question and we will be looking forward to you next 47 non crappy and valued posts


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

If your selling anything related to fishing or kayaking , you have a ready made interest market on here and you can pretty well assume that your item will be sold , therefore i think its very reasonable that you should be seen to show an interest in the activities of AKFF and participate in a responsible way here . To only have to be a member for 3 months and contribute 50 posts is a very reasonable request and by doing so you may not only sell your goods , but you may come to like the place


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

this is one of my 50 pointless posts... dumb rule...
but at the same time i get it... my pro angler has a date with ebay instead... too much effort here


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

ncg0005 said:


> this is one of my 50 pointless posts... dumb rule...
> but at the same time i get it... my pro angler has a date with ebay instead... too much effort here


Participate in the forum rather than trolling and it becomes easier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

patwah said:


> You dont by any chance have any kitchenware for sale do you?
> 
> I need a new fondue set


Get out of the 80's with a chocolate fountain instead :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Rules work (usually).

Come to think of it, I've got heap of stuff to sell. Anyone want 4 kayaks (that I don't use now)?

Trevor


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

If only i was closer


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

eric said:


> Six months ago dead set, I'd have been all over those four kayaks.


ERIC
Can't tempt you?

1. Double royalex sea kayak for $ 1,000 (less than 1/3 price), used twice only.

2. New SOT (not fishing set up) for $ 200 (cost $ 700). Excellent for creeks, lakes and rivers, and a DIY pimper to fit stuff.

3. Slightly used Surf ski's X 2 [plastic] for $ 300 each

4. New whitewater kayaks X 2 (creek boats) for $ 300 and $ 1,100 (value at $ 700 and $ 1,900 RRP)

5. Used (4 times) 15 ' royalex canoe, with 'felucca' sailing rig for $ 950 (less than 1/3 price).

Negotiable (there's no room left in my garage).

Trevor


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Rules work (usually).
> 
> Come to think of it, I've got heap of stuff to sell. Anyone want 4 kayaks (that I don't use now)?
> 
> Trevor


Don't 3 of them make up your Ai ?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ncg0005 said:


> this is one of my 50 pointless posts... dumb rule...
> but at the same time i get it... my pro angler has a date with ebay instead... too much effort here


I think I speak for everyone here when I say we are feeling a loss already.

ps. it's worth noting that most people only get to 49 pointless posts and then their post count mysteriously starts going backwards.
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Rules work (usually).
> ...


At least. I'm nearly out of cash. Someone please give them a good home........even better some use and fun.

Trevor


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Negotiable (there's no room left in my garage).


how much for the negotiable?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

If you really want to sell them Trevor, you should put them in the for sale section, you have 50 posts, it will be ok.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Kerry. I've just done that.

At least I didn't join to sell stuff.

Cheers
Trevor


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Thanks Kerry. I've just done that.
> 
> At least I didn't join to sell stuff.
> 
> ...


Sure Trevor, slowly slowly catch a monkey.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

eric said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > 5. Used (4 times) 15 ' royalex canoe, with 'felucca' sailing rig for $ 950 (less than 1/3 price).
> ...


You're not wrong Eric. Paddled it from Scarborough to Bribie Island one summers' day, and came back in a howling NE sea breeze. Screaming off the swells....what a hoot! A very stable and capable canoe, and magic with the sail option.

Interested? I could sail down the coast to deliver it to you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

no kitchenware Pat, and whats wrong with trolling Nezevic??? this website is a great sources of information, especially for beginners.. limit people base on there posts? i don't agree.. but i understand the importance of preventing spam. perhaps the web master needs to do more to moderate posts and open the path for freedom of speech.. it makes me wonder how many great deals or threads have been restricted by this rule... Last time i checked, this restriction in speech has some similarities too distinguished lessons learned world wide through out history.. i know its seen to be minor... but thats where it begins...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

He was destined never to get past 0005.
I miss him already.
NOT


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> If only i was closer


For God's sake Jon you're a few streets away! Do you buy only from nextdoor neighbours?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

eric said:


> So you are thinking you are standing up against the repression of uninvolved members and planning a 'lurker, non-poster' spring?
> 
> What thread will you occupying?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

viva la resistance


----------



## Josh1989 (Jan 29, 2012)

Not a scanner just wanna sell my kayak can u just allow me to post here?


----------



## scam (Sep 25, 2011)

My comments just disappeared when I tried to submit them ??
This thread seems to imply that to be regarded as worthy to sell here you have to be akff community-spirited and that that can only be evidenced by making more than 50 legitimate posts.
That is a shame because being outspoken enough to post 50x does not identify every community-minded person, nor every worthwhile sale advertisement. 
What about someone who reached 500 posts 2 years ago and has not posted since then - are they more akff community-spirited than someone who joined only 24 months ago and has only made 12 posts?
Infrequent posters might be infrequent for various reasons, including that they have limited access to the www, they are prevented by health or social pressures from contributing (my case), their literacy- or keyboard skills are lacking, or they lack the self-confidence to speak up and be heard, just as they do in face to face relationships.
In my experience quiet-personalities make great fishing buddies and they still have valuable opinions and occasionally good items to sell that I am interested in.

To exclude infrequent posters or low-post-count members as unworthy to sell here is to deprive all members of the opportunity to buy items that may be relevant to their interests as kayak fishermen.

Perhaps the rule could be tweaked to permit posts that are "for sale by non-commercial individuals only and relevant to kayak fishing; or by sellers with membership > 2 months or who have > 3 legitimate posts", etc?

I know the job of site owners/moderators is not easy and striking the balance is not a science. Thanks for your great efforts at maintaining this great site.
This site is a good resource for kayakers and fishermen and I will continue to lurk-more-than-post if able, as that is what my personal circumstances at present permit. It is certainly good to look through this site when needed and able, for general advice and info to enable me to develop as a kayak fisherman at my own pace. Also to find sale items that are immediately relevant to my interest in kayak fishing, without having to wade through the other non-specific classified sites.


----------



## scam (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha ha yes any opportunity to cause a stir.
Regards,
Cam


----------



## scam (Sep 25, 2011)

To be consistent, perhaps members' other posts could be considered as unworthy of publishing until they have made more than 50, just to prove they are truly deserving of their membership. Their posts could remain in invisible font, only able to be read by proven legitimate members who would elect to read the post by clicking on a button labelled "screen for worthiness". Then if the probationary poster received more than 50 "like" button hits, the entire collection of probationary posts could then be made visible to the general public. That way no worthy members would be inadvertently flooded with unworthy thoughts by community 'outsiders'.



StevenM said:


> Can
> 
> not taking away anything here and there is pros and cons for both side of the argument. However rules are rules and as a long term member with 11 posts the I think you could find other avenues and comunities to try and sell something.


Yes I have accessed other avenues repeatedly because of this rule and accordingly spared the faithful from having to know about my relatively unworthy sale items.



Davey G said:


> ... to prevent any potential issues with money changing hands between people who have not proven themselves on the forum. At least we know that most members with 50+ posts/3 months membership are here as kayak fishos, not scammers.


In the OP the stated intent of the 'rules' is to prevent 'scammers' and people who have not been 'proven' as kayak fishos. I understand the scammer reason, but to what intent/purpose is the latter? Wouldn't a photo of the poster sitting with a fishing line in a kayak satisfy that as easily as making 50 posts? How many 50+ post members do we know are active kayak fishos and not just kayak fisho wannabes with verbal diarrhoea?
Rules can be changed if they appear out-dated or unreasonable, unless they exist for their own sake.


----------



## scam (Sep 25, 2011)

Cheers John, I was already in the process of editing my last post to cite the same post to which you refer.
Regards.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

@ scam - one site I used to be active on had a very busy buy / sell area.
It was a six month AND 50 posts "qualifying period", before you could even see the buy and sell forum, let alone post on it.
Rules here are much more relaxed, at least a new member can peruse the buy and sell (IIRC) and perhaps even purchase their first 'yak through it.
It's up to every forum's "owner" to decide on their rules. A minimum post count and / or membership period is not an unusual rule. No - one is forcing anyone to buy or sell on here instead of other avenues. 
Really, 50 posts is pretty easy, without just being spam. Comment on some trip reports or photos. Even post a few of your own. Ask a few questions if you are new to kayaking and / or fishing. Answer a few questions if you aren't so new to the sport. An _active_ member of an online community _participates_ in that community. They don't remail aloof, or just take (information) without giving something back.


----------



## scam (Sep 25, 2011)

patwah said:


> scam said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha yes any opportunity to cause a stir.
> ...


Sorry cannot help you at the moment but once I've proven myself with another 38 posts I can place a wanted ad for you in the classifieds section, if you are still looking. :lol: ;-)


----------



## scam (Sep 25, 2011)

StevenM said:


> scam said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry cannot help you at the moment but once I've proven myself with another 38 posts I can place a wanted ad for you in the classifieds section, if you are still looking. :lol: ;-)
> ...


My thoughts exactly, providing my post count does not start going backwards a few months before then, when I make my 48th post.


----------



## bassyaker (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello Administrators.
I would like to sell my kayak I don't have 50+ posts I have been a member for a while. What I do have is a broken wrist internal bionics and busted hand due to a car accident I'm unable to lift my kayak for this reason I would like to sell it. Any special consideration?

Cheers

Frank


----------

